# Cleaning in the honey house.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cleaning the honey house after the season is nearly over. Never relized How many gallon glass jars I have collected and use for feeders.










I have 90 just in trays of 6 stacked 5 high all with the lids punched for drain or feed holes.










Still counting to ones I have packed in boxes ready to make into feeders.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

382 Jars ready to be made into feeders. 

I get them free from pizza and sub shops.

 Al


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

Id love to have bees. ❤ 

I always admire people who do.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So get a couple hives.

I started with one hive didn't make it thru the winter. 
Joined a club that winter and bought two more packages. they turned out to be sick by June and had to be destroyed.
Club members gave me a couple hives and had me join them captureing 3 more hives went into winter with 5 hives and 4 made it.

Bought 7 hives from a retireing bee keeper in the spring Bought a bunch of queens and made 3 hives from the 7 and 3 more from the ones that made it thru the winter. 
Captured a fewq swarms when I got my name on a state list of bee keepers and went into winter with over 50 hives. 
I started raiseing queens my 4th year and went into winter with over 125 hives. 

Any way we have droped back to 100 hives and like it there. Donate colonies to new club members and do classes at the bee club during the winter and early spring.

Of course they have to earn the donated hives.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Finally finished up the clean up. Can not believe the empty coragatted card board boxes I had stacked up empty. Ya the intent and did for a bit cut them into a strip that would fit in the smoker rolled up. 

But I discovered two other smoker fuels I liked much better, earier to light and the smell was a lot better. Sumac berries I have collected and had in a box to dry, now in a food grade pail that hot peppers came in to the sub shop and i had to soak with Bleach and dish soap for a few days to just get rid of the smell of the peppers. didn't use them for the honey.

The other fuel was cedar wood chips. I change out the ones in the dogs houses about every 6 months. Put them in those same 5 gallon pails for the smoker. 
I guess I should say those pails are green and not white.

But I now have room for things like my work bench for assemblying frames and wireing them. Assemblying hive bodies, intercovers and outer covers when it is raining out side.

 Al


----------

